# To scruff or not to scruff???



## savannahg4 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have seen many people pick up their rabbits by the scruff of their neck. The breeder that I got my rabbits from did it that way also. I was curious about why it makes my rabbits relax when I pick them up like that so I Googled it. I came across hundreds of different articles about using the scruff to pick them up. 50% said not to and 50% said its fine if you support their feet! Can anyone open my eyes to whether or not this is safe for my rabbits?? I don't know if it makes any difference or not but I have mini lops for showing. Thanks everyone!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Troller (Sep 4, 2013)

I remember having that very same issue when I first got a rabbit. Since the jury was evenly split I thought why not just humanize the subject (I'm aware that animals are different of course) and thought I sure would like to be picked up by the skin on my back even if it wasn't harmful. Plus I like the excuse of cradling my rabbits so I chose no scruff.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't think it makes them relax. That way of holding them is not natural in any way, unlike cat mums who do instinctively scruff their kittens. I'd say it makes them freeze in fear because scruffing is very much like how a predator hawk might grasp a bunny. It might not cause damage to them, but I like my bunnies to be as comfortable as possible so when I do pick them up I always make sure to support their feet.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 4, 2013)

Scruffing cats is controversial enough. Rabbits aren't really carried around by their mothers that way and, in my opinion, scruffing a rabbit doesn't provide enough support for their delicate spine.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 4, 2013)

Also, a rabbit's skin is far more delicate and thin than that of a dog or cat. Scruffing can risk tearing the skin.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm with the no-scruffing group, rabbit's are not designed to be picked up that way, and if they happen to kick out they could do some serious damage to themselves.


----------



## ladysown (Sep 4, 2013)

The reason not to scruff is biological.

Cats and puppies have loose skin designed to be gathered without damaging the skin of the rabbit.

Older dogs and rabbits have skin that is attached to the muscle of their backs. When you scruff them (not that I know of anyone wanting to scruff a medium to large dog) you damage that attachment.

For a pet bun it just means that they may have some baggy skin there. For himilayan rabbits they can get some discolouration there. For show rabbits, it means they aren't in peak position.

Can you scruff rabbits? yeah... but if it best done if the rabbit is well supported as that prevents the tearing the skin away from the muscle of the rabbit.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 4, 2013)

missyscove said:


> Scruffing cats is controversial enough. Rabbits aren't really carried around by their mothers that way and, in my opinion, scruffing a rabbit doesn't provide enough support for their delicate spine.



Is it really controversial to scruff cats? My vets both do it. Is it an old school way of doing things? 

I've never thought about scruffing a rabbit. When I first got my rabbit, I read about that you weren't supposed to and that was the end of that. The only way I could see if making sense is if you're a breeder and you have to move a lot of rabbits in a short period of time, it would probably be easier to scruff them than to have to try to catch them. Thats how it makes sense to me, but I've never been in that situation, so how would I know? :biggrin2:


----------



## PaGal (Sep 4, 2013)

I think vets will scruff cats more because they feel they can control the cat better and to keep themselves from being scratched. You know how cats are, some might be fine at the vets and others that are calm at home act like the devil at the vets. Plus you probably know how hard it is to catch a cat that doesn't want to be caught so the vets may feel it makes it easier to keep them from getting off the table and loose in the room. I always get my cats out of the carrier and hold onto them myself.

I would think if a person spent enough time picking up their rabbits then they wouldn't have to spend time chasing it around to pick it up. 

I would not pick up a rabbit that way because it could injure a rabbit or even just cause discomfort, not since there are other ways in which you can pick up a rabbit


----------



## missyscove (Sep 4, 2013)

whitelop said:


> Is it really controversial to scruff cats? My vets both do it. Is it an old school way of doing things?




See page nine of these "Feline-Friendly Handing Guidelines" 
http://www.isfm.net/wellcat/UK/FFHG.pdf

It's thought that while as kittens scruffing relaxes them, as adults it stresses them out instead. They should definitely never be lifted with the scruff. The decision on whether or not to scruff a cat has to take in both the safety of the cat and the safety of whoever is working with the cat and sometimes holding the scruff is the safest way. Admittedly I don't know off the top of my head if scruffing is more or less stressful than say wearing a cat muzzle or being put in a cat bag.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't really believe in doing it--feel it's adversarial at best and with bunnies, it emulates predatory behavior and we don't want ours associating us with predatory species.


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it is not a good idea for the reasons everyone else has listed. I know personally that my rabbit doesn't like being touched at all on her neck. She's gotten better about being okay with touching her neck but I can tell she doesn't like it. It is an area most rabbits want protected and given how delicate rabbits are in every imaginable way, I think scruffing would be bad! The only time I scruffed a rabbit was when I had him flipped over and it wasn't really even scruffing - it was grabbing onto his shoulders/front half a little better as I supported the rest of him. So in the end, I'm probably adding to the chorus here, but I think scruffing is a bad idea, too.


----------



## Revverress (Sep 4, 2013)

From a breeder/show standpoint, continuous scruffing over time will cause loss of condition to the rabbit, as well as damage the coat. I cringe every time I see a breed "suitcase" their rabbit out of its carrier at a show, and wonder if they know what kind of damage they're doing to their show animal.

I've heard from meat breeders that, once butchered, a rabbit that has been scruffed continuously will show bruising under the skin.

I'll scruff my rabbits if they are struggling and at risk of hurting me or themselves (I'm thinking wild Tan babies), but otherwise no, I wouldn't recommending scruffing.

The practice I worked at always scruffs cats undergoing treatment. Cat bites are very dangerous due to how infected they can get, and there really isn't a good alternative to restraining them from biting that doesn't involve a cat bag or cat muzzle- both of which are more stressful than scruffing, and not always as foolproof. A vet who scruffs a cat isn't being "old school", they're being safe.


----------



## majorv (Sep 4, 2013)

Revverress said:


> From a breeder/show standpoint, continuous scruffing over time will cause loss of condition to the rabbit, as well as damage the coat. I cringe every time I see a breed "suitcase" their rabbit out of its carrier at a show, and wonder if they know what kind of damage they're doing to their show animal.
> 
> I've heard from meat breeders that, once butchered, a rabbit that has been scruffed continuously will show bruising under the skin...


 
Yes, I've heard that, too. I hate seeing heavy rabbits scruffed. There are very limited situations when I will scruff a rabbit. I always try to pick up a rabbit under their belly or by using two hands on either side of their body. We've only had a couple of rabbits I thought were too aggressive and I feared being bit when trying to get them out of their cage (and we didn't keep them very long). As Revverress said, once in a while rabbits will occasionally just freak out for no reason when you pick them up, and then I have no choice but to scruff, to keep from getting mauled or accidentally dropping them, but I'll set them down as quick as I can.


----------



## akane (Sep 4, 2013)

I scruff them on the ground or cage floor to stop them so I can get a grip on them. I'll also scruff when they are being wiggly on the table to prevent escape. It saves a lot of scratches on my part and less chasing around. 
Sent from my C771 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 4, 2013)

Is it ok to scruff them for a second while you're turning them onto their back for a nail trim? The vet tech that clips Sophie's nails does that because she's really unruly and struggles like mad. I can't pick her up at all and I've really been trying she just won't let me and I also lack confidence which doesn't help.


----------



## majorv (Sep 5, 2013)

When I think of scruffing I mean grabbing a chunk of skin on their neck to hold them by. When you refer to "scruffing" to flip them over, that's different (at least for me). I grab the head and the base of the ears in one hand and support their butt with the other hand in order to flip them on their back.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 5, 2013)

There are times when scruffing is necessary, as others pointed out. To turn a rabbit over for nail trims, handle an aggressive or nervous rabbit, etc. In these cases, the rabbit should always be supported with a second hand under its rump.

Scruffing with one hand and just leaving them "hanging" is dangerous. Rabbits have very thin skin that can be ripped easily, it separates the muscle from their shoulders, and they could break their back with one kick.  It's best to always surpport with two hands while handling.


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 5, 2013)

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> There are times when scruffing is necessary, as others pointed out. To turn a rabbit over for nail trims, handle an aggressive or nervous rabbit, etc. In these cases, the rabbit should always be supported with a second hand under its rump.
> 
> Scruffing with one hand and just leaving them "hanging" is dangerous. Rabbits have very thin skin that can be ripped easily, it separates the muscle from their shoulders, and they could break their back with one kick.  It's best to always surpport with two hands while handling.



I'm in the rabbit 4-H, so we have to learn how to properly handle our animals. One of the first things we're taught is that rabbits are bottom heavy, so to support them under their rear as much as possible. For example, the carrying position: hold onto the scruff and the base of the ears with your right hand (pointer finger between ears) and wrap your left hand around their bum. You pick the rabbit up with most of the weight on your left hand, and tuck the rabbits' head under your left armpit with the nose poking out behind. This way is good for two reasons: 1. It maintains control over the rabbit. 2. The weight is supported under their bottom, so no harm comes to the scruff.


----------



## majorv (Sep 5, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> I'm in the rabbit 4-H, so we have to learn how to properly handle our animals. One of the first things we're taught is that rabbits are bottom heavy, so to support them under their rear as much as possible. For example, the carrying position: hold onto the scruff and the base of the ears with your right hand (pointer finger between ears) and wrap your left hand around their bum. You pick the rabbit up with most of the weight on your left hand, and tuck the rabbits' head under your left armpit with the nose poking out behind. This way is good for two reasons: 1. It maintains control over the rabbit. 2. The weight is supported under their bottom, so no harm comes to the scruff.


 

Zaiya, yes, that's typically how Californians, NZ's and other large meat rabbits are held...I see that all the time. Smaller rabbits, though, aren't held that way (head facing backward under the armpit).


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a NZ white, so... XD


----------

